# 1968 cowl tag info needed



## 300deluxe (May 7, 2010)

I'm buying a 1968 Lemans H.O. 350, 4 barrel, 3 speed manual, posi, PS, PB. Here is the Cowl tag numbers, any decoding help would be awesome.
20B 217222 111388
ST 68 23737 BAL03550 BODY
TR 221 8 KK PAINT

The car has the original paint... turquoise blue with gold interior, 350 HO engine with Hurst 3 speed manual trans, posi, PS, PB. I am sending out for the PHS tomorrow. The car will be delivered to me around New Years, give or take. The man I am buying it from is 68 years old, he bought it brand new in 1968 when he was 21 years old. The car has always been garaged and has not been started since 1999. It was his everyday driver from 1968-1981 in Arizona, then retired to weekends only from 1981-1999. The only thing he did to it was add a stereo in 1981, so the AM radio is gone. Body and interior have normal wear from years of use, but car is extremely solid. What are the numbers on the top line?


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

300deluxe said:


> What are the numbers on the top line?


 20B is the "Time Built Code." The other 2 sets of numbers are Accessory Codes. Those codes vary from Assembly Plant to Assembly Plant.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 20 B should be the month and B is the 2nd week of the month, 20 should be 01-12, that may be a miss-stamped plate which should be 02 B.

The trim code may be 221 B which would be for bucket seats.

Here is the info entered into the vin decoder;


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice find! Good luck, add some pictures when you take delivery.


----------



## 300deluxe (May 7, 2010)




----------



## 300deluxe (May 7, 2010)




----------



## 300deluxe (May 7, 2010)

Options include 350 HO "320 horsepower" Heavy duty 3 speed manual trans, 3:55 ratio Safety track rear, handling package, PS, PB, and a few other options. !n blue with gold interior....odd color combo...the guys father ordered this car for him late fall 1967.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Interesting '68! 350 HO cars are few and far between. 
Ivy Gold is odd, the M(e)ridian turquoise exterior is begging for a parchment interior.


----------

